# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Nơi mùa anh đào đến sớm nhất ở Nhật - Du lịch Nhật Bản

## hangnt

*Nằm ở phía Đông, cách Tokyo 2 giờ tàu chạy, thị trấn Kawazu đang đón mùa hoa rực rỡ nhất trong năm.*



"Mùa xuân sang có hoa anh đào", với bất cứ ai yêu đất nước Nhật Bản thì mùa xuân chính là thời điểm thích hợp nhất để đến với những thành phố, thị trấn phủ đầy sắc hồng rực rỡ của những rặng hoa anh đào nở rợp trời.



Hoa anh đào nở vào thời điểm cuối tháng 1 cho tới cuối tháng 4, rực rỡ nhất là khoảng giữa tháng 3 trở đi. Tuy nhiên, thời điểm này, một thị trấn nhỏ phía Đông của Nhật Bản tên là Kawazu đã bắt đầu chào đón khách du lịch đến với mùa hoa rực rỡ nhất trong năm.



Kawazu nằm cách Tokyo 2 giờ tàu chạy, rất nổi tiếng với 8.000 gốc anh đào, thường nở vào khoảng đầu tháng 2. Do nằm ở phía Đông Nam, khí hậu ấm áp nên Kawazu đón mùa hoa sớm nhất cả nước.



Mỗi năm, Kawazu đón hàng triệu du khách ngắm hoa, bắt đầu từ tháng 2. Hoa được trồng thành từng rặng đều tăm tắp, quanh một dòng sông, khi hoa nở đồng loạt sẽ tạo nên cảnh đẹp lãng mạn dưới ánh nắng mùa xuân ấm áp.



Du khách tới Nhật thời điểm này nếu không thể chờ đợi hoa ở các thành phố lớn như Tokyo, Osaka, Kyoto nở rộ thì có thể đặt vé tới ngay Kawazu với thời gian di chuyển nhanh chóng, thuận tiện.



Du khách có thể tham gia chuyến hành trình thú vị trên một đoàn tàu hỏa tí hon, được kéo bởi một đầu máy xe lửa, đưa bạn đi xuyên qua những rặng hoa đẹp như mơ.



Hoa anh đào tượng trưng cho đất nước mặt trời mọc bởi sự thanh khiết và cao quý.







Ban đêm, rặng cây được chiếu đèn, phản chiếu xuống mặt sông, càng thêm lung linh, huyền ảo.



Lịch dự kiến của mùa hoa anh đào năm nay tại Nhật, theo đó, Fukuoka, Osaka, Tokyo sẽ nở sớm hơn mọi năm. Thời điểm này, một số khu vực ở Fukuoka đã rực rỡ sắc hoa. Khu vực Sapporo sẽ có hoa nở cuối cùng, khoảng cuối tháng 4.
_Theo ngoisao_

----------

